# La nadadora trans Lia Thomas arrasa en las finales de la NCAA, por delante de una medallista olímpica y con protestas del público



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)

Lo hizo arrasando en las 500 yardas libres (algo más de 400 metros) en una final en la que* gran parte del público emitió protestas por su participación* en categoría femenina. 

*Segunda y tercera clasificada, subcampeonas olímpicas*

Por detrás de Thomas, que hizo un tiempo de 4:33.24, quedaron Emma Weyant, ganadora de una medalla de plata en los 400m estilos de los *Juegos Olímpicos de Tokio*, segunda a 1.75; y plata en los 1500m de la cita japonesa, lo que pone de manifiesto la enorme superioridad de Thomas con respecto a sus rivales. 









La nadadora trans Lia Thomas arrasa en las finales de la NCAA, por delante de una medallista olímpica y con protestas del público


Se convierte en la primera nadadora transgénero en conquistar las 500 yardas libres de la liga universitaria.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Plandemista (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Mar 2022)

Y eso que lleva ANCLA!!

edit:


----------



## LionelHutz (18 Mar 2022)

nutri record.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (18 Mar 2022)

Ole sus huevos


----------



## sirpask (18 Mar 2022)

Permitir cosas como estas son uno de los motivos de la guerra de Ukrania.


----------



## gallofino (18 Mar 2022)

Joder ya no como hahahahaha. Las peopias nadadoras que apoyaban la inclusión de una competidora con rabazo ahora lloran hahahahahaha


----------



## Fargo (18 Mar 2022)

Lo que le darán por ganar el oro femenino es mucho más que si se apuntara en la competición de hombres quedando el último.
Las feministas cambiaron el reglamento por tener un mundo más "flower power" donde todos podamos elegir nuestro género, sería incoherente decir otra cosa ahora.
A mamarla, feminazis (o a mamársela).


----------



## Trurl (18 Mar 2022)

La absoluta sinrazón y falta de valores "progresista" lleva a la destrucción de todas las instituciones, de todas las competiciones y de toda la sociedad....al final se matarán entre ellos y nos llevarán a la guerra, como siempre han hecho los izquierdistas.


----------



## TALEBIANO (18 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo a Tucker Carlson hace años preguntarle a uno que estaba a favor del cambio en la designación de género, sobre esto mismo. Que la teoría era muy bonita pero que en la realidad pasarían este tipo de cosas, hombres compitiendo en secciones femeninas, presos que se declaran mujeres... 

Pues ahora a pechugar. Han tenido tiempo de sobra para detenerlo.


----------



## Clorhídrico (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## FilibustHero (18 Mar 2022)

Las feministas la están atacando por ser mujer.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (18 Mar 2022)

Que disfruten del " progreso "
A partir de ahora a lo mas que pueden aspirar es a medalla de plata. Y eso siempre que no se meta otra trannie mas a competir.


----------



## trichetin (18 Mar 2022)

_El nadador aceptado en categorías femenina_... Hablemos con propiedad. Perdida la batalla del lenguaje, todo es inercia.

Al final voy a dar la razón a las feministas; pero en el sentido de que la 'quinta columna trans' del heteropatriarcado podría llegar a hacer desistir a las mujeres abandonar el deporte de competición y dedicarse a cosas más valisosas a la sociedad, como casarse y tenér hijos.
Si no, GloboHomo subcontratará la descendencia europea a África.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (18 Mar 2022)

Chicas feministas, proLGTBI, super progresistas, ahora 
*disfrutando lo votado y llorando *por quedar en el podio 
despues del transDegenerado. 





*Nvtricion*.


----------



## remerus (18 Mar 2022)

Parece ser que al recibir la medalla comento, "a quien no le guste que me coma la polla".


----------



## laresial (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo hizo arrasando en las 500 yardas libres (algo más de 400 metros) en una final en la que* gran parte del público emitió protestas por su participación* en categoría femenina.
> 
> *Segunda y tercera clasificada, subcampeonas olímpicas*
> 
> ...



Feminismo.
No se podía saber.

Los hombres vuelven a ganar.


----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Wotan2021 (18 Mar 2022)

Me alegran el día estas noticias. Tener el privilegio de ver la autodestrucción de la humanidad en directo es una de las cosas que me animan a seguir vivo cada día


----------



## Ming I (18 Mar 2022)

Poco progresista me parece, quizás seria hora de romper la barrera transespecie y dejar competir a tiburones, ballenas y atunes.
Soltado el chistecillo de rigor, decir que en realidad esto es totalmente absurdo y el final de toda sociedad. 
Los chinos han sobrevivido como sociedad durante miles de años porque entienden que el valor de la estabilidad debe estar por encima del progreso, sobre todo cuando se progresa hacia la autodestrucción.


----------



## Invasor (18 Mar 2022)

Ming I dijo:


> Poco progresista me parece, quizás seria hora de romper la barrera transespecie y dejar competir a tiburones, ballenas y atunes.
> Soltado el chistecillo de rigor, decir que en realidad esto es totalmente absurdo y el final de toda sociedad.
> Los chinos han sobrevivido como sociedad durante miles de años porque entienden que el valor de la estabilidad debe estar por encima del progreso, sobre todo cuando se progresa hacia la autodestrucción.



Ostia, de chiste nada. Espera que te lean les gallines o alguien de su cuerda.




Y yo esto lo veo de puta madre. Más trans en más modalidades femeninas, ver cómo se despellejan entre todos esos grupos y que arda todo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Mar 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Y eso que lleva ANCLA!!
> 
> badummtassssss



nunca nadan de espaldas porque seria muy cantoso ver la "aleta dorsal" asomar por encima del agua mientras va nadando 
aunque molaria ver un equipo de natacion sincronizada haciendo un numero con todos asomando el periscopio y haciendo una coreografia loleante en plenas olimpiadas


----------



## Furymundo (18 Mar 2022)

Ming I dijo:


> Poco progresista me parece, quizás seria hora de romper la barrera transespecie y dejar competir a tiburones, ballenas y atunes.
> Soltado el chistecillo de rigor, decir que en realidad esto es totalmente absurdo y el final de toda sociedad.
> Los chinos han sobrevivido como sociedad durante miles de años porque entienden que el valor de la estabilidad debe estar por encima del progreso, sobre todo cuando se progresa hacia la autodestrucción.



y que una nacion racialmente homogenea es lo que importa.
no te olvides de esa.


----------



## trichetin (18 Mar 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Me alegran el día estas noticias. Tener el privilegio de ver la autodestrucción de la humanidad en directo es una de las cosas que me animan a seguir vivo cada día



De la humanidad no. Sólo de occidente.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Mar 2022)

No es suficiente, muy mal,
hay que dar más visibilidad al colectivo trans,

necesito ver todos los récord Olímpicos femeninos pulverizados por trans,

la liga de fútbol femenino totalmente dominada por trans (igual y hasta sería más vistoso ese futbol),

Amanda Nunes siendo destruida y mandada al hospital por una trans en el mayor evento de UFC,

Etc, etc,

*ME NUTRE*

Pero aún hay mucho que hacer,
todo mi apoyo al colectivo trans


----------



## Lubinillo (18 Mar 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo que le darán por ganar el oro femenino es mucho más que si se apuntara en la competición de hombres quedando el último.
> Las feministas cambiaron el reglamento por tener un mundo mâs "flower power" donde todos podamos elegir nuestro género, sería incoherente decir otra cosa ahora.
> A mamarla, feminazis (o a mamársela).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988575



Estas seguro que han sido las feministas? Porque me da que las engañado como a pardillas. Sin dudas que ha sido La Secta y no me refiero al canal de tv


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Mar 2022)

Menudo troll de la vida es el tío, ni se ha pintado la raya del ojo para disimular...


----------



## Obelixyco (18 Mar 2022)

Esto es como en aquel capítulo de los Simpsons que Homer ganaba un concurso de maquetas de niños. Y le dicen algunos que era un concurso para niños y Lenny decía "Sí, pero Homer los ha ganado".


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> La absoluta sinrazón y falta de valores "progresista" lleva a la destrucción de todas las instituciones, de todas las competiciones y de toda la sociedad....al final se matarán entre ellos y nos llevarán a la guerra, como siempre han hecho los izquierdistas.



Yo soy de izquierdas y veo un sinsentido que los transexuales (que pasan de hombre a mujer) compitan contra mujeres.

Tal vez en las categorías de tiro o cosas que son más de "maña" daría igual (incluso mezclar hombres y mujeres; creo recordar que los que ganaron el oro en "tiro al plato" eran un equipo hombre y mujer).

Lo que pasa es que en la izquierda si hay una idea "buenista" (aunque estúpida) ocurre que, bien gente que no cree en ella pasan a defenderla para no ser "malos", bien se los calla y se les declara de "derechas".


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Mar 2022)

Se van a batir récords mundiales como rosquillas en natación y atletismo femeninos a medida que se vaya normalizando la polla.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (18 Mar 2022)

Al final se tendrá que imponer la cordura, las mujeres no son tan imbeciles, las hay, y muchas, pero no tantas. Tened en cuenta que las feminazis radicales estan subvencionadas y son una minoria, muy, muy ruidosa, pero una minoria.


----------



## cerilloprieto (18 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Yo soy de izquierdas y veo un sinsentido que los transexuales (que pasan de hombre a mujer) compitan contra mujeres.
> 
> Tal vez en las categorías de tiro o cosas que son más de "maña" daría igual (incluso mezclar hombres y mujeres; creo recordar que los que ganaron el oro en "tiro al plato" eran un equipo hombre y mujer).
> 
> Lo que pasa es que en la izquierda si hay una idea "buenista" (aunque estúpida) ocurre que, bien gente que no cree en ella pasan a defenderla para no ser "malos", bien se los calla y se les declara de "derechas".



Fascista, arrodíllate ante Soros y sus negros.


----------



## ANS² (18 Mar 2022)

me encanta ver cómo el cáncer progre se devora a sí mismo


----------



## superloki (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## España1 (18 Mar 2022)

Es que las otras nadadoras no le echan cojones,

es desorinante, como la Charo cancelada en su propio máster feminista.

Tiempos absurdos


----------



## Culozilla (18 Mar 2022)

A esto quería llegar yo: el hombre blanco hetero, como enemigo, ya está amortizado. A partir de ahora empieza el show: la guerra entre feminazis anti trans y las feminazis queer. 

Veréis qué risas. Espero que tengáis provisiones de palomitas.


----------



## kusanagi (18 Mar 2022)

A Manole no le aplaude nadie cuando gana. Que fascistas y de ultraderecha el público.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Mar 2022)

Lo que buscan con toda esta absurda trama de los " géneros " es la deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana.

La identidad de la mujer occidental no es la posibilidad de ser madre sino simplemente algo estético . por lo tanto sirve un travesti. 

De hecho lo mismo es un ano que una vagina estéril , son agujeros del cuerpo que los occidentales usan para drogarse . 

la bomba gay no pretende que la gente sea gay sino que se comporte igual : sexo promiscuo y estéril .


----------



## Tackler (18 Mar 2022)

Honk honk.


Con estas cosas disfruto, ya que estaba en contra y soltaba bilis sin razón pues al menos que disfruten los demás de las idioteces que han permitido.


----------



## Greco (18 Mar 2022)

Ridículo.

Pero al parecer, es ridículo lo que la gente ha pedido a gritos, así que ahí se empachen.


----------



## Javiser (18 Mar 2022)

Oye, todo un mérito que nadie se esperaba


----------



## kabeljau (18 Mar 2022)

El público es gilipollas si va a ver deportes con maricones, travelos, tortilleras, y demás leches de esas.
Deben hacer juegos para maricones, tortilleras, travelos, patos, maricas del culo, palomos cojos, y gente que tenga el culo como un bebedero de patos.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (18 Mar 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Al final se tendrá que imponer la cordura, las mujeres no son tan imbeciles, las hay, y muchas, pero no tantas. Tened en cuenta que las feminazis radicales estan subvencionadas y son una minoria, muy, muy ruidosa, pero una minoria.



Tú no las conoces bien.


----------



## Zbigniew (18 Mar 2022)

Pero si os lo han puesto en bandeja.Lo mejor es cambiarse de Genaro jilipollas.Nunca tendrás problemas.Si tienes problema con una tía al ser tía no hay problema( Genaro) y si tienes problema con un tío y te agrede , va como agresión a una tía, se le ha caído el pelo.Es un win win de manual.Y a nivel administrativo ( subsidios,paguitas,etc administración,, funciovagado) es cien veces mejor.Corred a hacer el cambio jilipollas.


----------



## kabeljau (18 Mar 2022)

Lo bien que despenaba el Che Guevara al maricón cubano, tiro en la nuca y al ciclo del nitrógeno el maricón. ¡Anda que no! ¿No lo ponen eso en la memoria histórica de Cuba?


----------



## trichetin (18 Mar 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Menudo troll de la vida es el tío, ni se ha pintado la raya del ojo para disimular...



¿Por qué _troll_? Cumple la ley.
Decir que te sientes mujer es el único requisito legal para ser reconocido legalmetne hoy como ser humano del género sexo femenino en buena parte de occidente (antes llamado 'mundo civilizado)'.


----------



## rondo (18 Mar 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Permitir cosas como estas son uno de los motivos de la guerra de Ukrania.



Los travelos ganan en Rusia?


----------



## Luftwuaje (18 Mar 2022)

Es el Colacao desayuno y merienda. Colacao colacaaaaao!


----------



## daesrd (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo hizo arrasando en las 500 yardas libres (algo más de 400 metros) en una final en la que* gran parte del público emitió protestas por su participación* en categoría femenina.
> 
> *Segunda y tercera clasificada, subcampeonas olímpicas*
> 
> ...



Se la han metido doblada a las feministas, en el país de los ciegos, el tuerto es el rey


----------



## pamplinero (18 Mar 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Los travelos ganan en Rusia?




En occidente, los hombres, se convierten en "mujeres" hormonandose, y ganan en todas las competiciones de mujeres.
En oriente, a las mujeres, las hormonan para convertirlas en "hombres", y ganan en todas las competiciones de mujeres.

Mismo problema en todas partes, pero con distinto enfoque.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Mar 2022)

Público transfóbico.
¡que asco!


----------



## Bartleby (18 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Público transfóbico.
> ¡que asco!




Y proruso y proputin, que aunque no se hayan significado al respecto, por sus actos los conoceréis.

Putin no está a favor de la ley trans luego, todos los que no estén a favor de la ley trans son de Putin. De primero de falacias.


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Yo soy de izquierdas y veo un sinsentido que los transexuales (que pasan de hombre a mujer) compitan contra mujeres.
> 
> Tal vez en las categorías de tiro o cosas que son más de "maña" daría igual (incluso mezclar hombres y mujeres; creo recordar que los que ganaron el oro en "tiro al plato" eran un equipo hombre y mujer).
> 
> Lo que pasa es que en la izquierda si hay una idea "buenista" (aunque estúpida) ocurre que, bien gente que no cree en ella pasan a defenderla para no ser "malos", bien se los calla y se les declara de "derechas".



Ejquee hai qye de votar a Bocs si queremos de parar esta locura progre. Las mujere solo deben competir en la cocina y los travelos esconderlos con toque de queda.


----------



## peterr (18 Mar 2022)

Estoy deseando ver las categorías femeninas de los Juegos Olímpicos, nunca me habían atraído hasta ahora.
Va a ser divertido.


----------



## DonManuel (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## wysiwyg (18 Mar 2022)

Sarna con gusto no pica.

En EEUU, los demócratas ganan las elecciones por los votos de las mujeres. 

La mayoría de los hombres votan al partido republicano.

Simplemente tienen lo que han votado, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (18 Mar 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988554
> Ver archivo adjunto 988555
> Ver archivo adjunto 988556
> Ver archivo adjunto 988557
> ...



Muy bueno!


----------



## Sonny (18 Mar 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988979



Te quitas 4 letras del nombre y mejoras tu ranking en 461 puestos.


----------



## Hamazo (18 Mar 2022)

Al menos allí solo se le gana a las tías nadando. En España nos vestimos de tía y ganamos el concurso de miss. 

Por otro lado el número 462 masculino es el equivalente n1 de las tías.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Mar 2022)

Un mindundi compitiendo con hombres arrasa entre las mujeres, dejando claro lo que es el deporte femenino.


----------



## thx (18 Mar 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Permitir cosas como estas son uno de los motivos de la guerra de Ukrania.



Y son el motivo por el cual estoy a favor de los rusos.


----------



## machotafea (18 Mar 2022)

Ojalá se mueran todos. Y vosotros también


----------



## Tanchus (18 Mar 2022)

Se comenta que cuando estaba en el podio mientras el público le abucheaba fueron: "Soy mujer y a quien no le guste me puede comer la polla".


----------



## joeljoan (18 Mar 2022)

SI ES MUJEE ES MUJEE.......


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 Mar 2022)

cortocircuito progretonto.


----------



## Cens0r (18 Mar 2022)

Nada mejor porque tiene quilla.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Mar 2022)

Joder,tiene tanta superioridad que hace lo que le sale de la polla.

Esto es un puto esperpento


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Mar 2022)

con un par.


----------



## wopa (18 Mar 2022)

Bueno. Pero nadar es una mariconada. Me gustaría verla en deportes de lucha. Meterle una hostia a una y partirle la cabeza. Bueno, ya pasó.  









«Mujer» transgénero lesiona brutalmente a oponente mujer


Luchadora de artes marciales mixtas Transgénero (MMA), Fallon Fox, es el blanco de las críticas después de que hirió brutalmente a




mma.uno


----------



## cortoplacista (18 Mar 2022)

Todo mi apoyo a su polla.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Mar 2022)

Jojojo, acabo de ver el vídeo, ¡Pero si es un maromo absoluto! Ni hormonas toma.


----------



## Lain Coubert (18 Mar 2022)

Poco nos va a durar la alegría:

"La NCAA ha decidido endurecer los requisitos para que los deportistas trans puedan competir en las categorías acordes al género con el que se identifican, unas medidas que se implantarán de manera paulatina en las próximas temporadas"

A muerte con los trans!!!!


----------



## Marvelita (18 Mar 2022)

Esto solo acaba de empezar. 

Dentro de poco competiran hombres sin operar ni nada, pero pintorrejeados y con gestos poco masculinos, aludiendo que se sienten mujeres.


----------



## Marvelita (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## burges (18 Mar 2022)

El péndulo está volviendo:
Las mujeres de sexo femenino participaron en los juegos Olímpicos por primera vez en 1900.
En unos años volverán a ser privadas de ese derecho, en muchas competiciones: igualdad lo llaman ;-)


----------



## Passenger (18 Mar 2022)

Al loro porq el deporte es el escalon de entrada. En 10 años, en las opos a policia bombero, gc y ejército... la plazas de mujer podrian coparlas chicas trans. Deberán hacer algo parece


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2022)

¿nadadora?...¿donde?


----------



## Roquete (18 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ejquee hai qye de votar a Bocs si queremos de parar esta locura progre. Las mujere solo deben competir en la cocina y los travelos esconderlos con toque de queda.



No, en absoluto hay que votar a Vox para parar nada. Siempre estamos con esa imbecilidad de que hay que irse al lado opuesto cuando se critica algo.

A tí te parece normal que se estén rompiendo récords de deportes femeninos por personas que en los deportes masculinos no daban la talla.

Yo creo que debemos ser maś modernos: todos a competir contra todos (hombres y mujeres) y que queden los mejores. Ni las mujeres ni esos chicos que pasan a mujer ganarán cosa alguna jamás, pero al menos las mujeres no tendrán que aceptar competir con personas con las que, de base, no pueden compararse.

La idea es: ¿la competición debe tener como base la bondad?. Porque es muchíiisimo más bondadoso que no haya competición y así nadie queda afectado por comparación alguna. En ese caso, todo el mundo puede participar sin angustias.

También estoy deseando ver qué transexuales que pasen de mujer a hombre llegan a batir récords que supongan verdadera fuerza, velocidad, o algo del estilo. Si conoces un caso, por favor, no dudes en comentarlo.

Si yo fuera una mujer joven con cualidades para algún deporte, en estos momentos no me metería a esto. Que se metan solo las mujeres transexuales y que compitan entre ellas.

Una cosa más: cuando de verdad ya no haya prejuicios esto se podrá debatir sin decirle a alguien que es de vox por opinar de manera diferente dentro de la izquierda. Y cuando se alcance una igualdad, serán los propios transexuales los que digan que han nacido con una cierta ventaja física y no se sentirán tan orgullosos de ganar una medalla contra mujeres que en muchos casos quedan casi como críos -en sus capacidades- frente a ellos.


----------



## fachacine (18 Mar 2022)

Son las mujeres las que tienen que boicotear esto, ya se apañarán. Que se pongan de acuerdo las nadadoras, todas preparadas para saltar al agua y cuando suene el silbato que hagan el gesto de saltar pero que no salten, y que salte sólo la trans. Y que nade sola.


----------



## wwknude (18 Mar 2022)

Voy con la trans.


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, en absoluto hay que votar a Vox para parar nada. Siempre estamos con esa imbecilidad de que hay que irse al lado opuesto cuando se critica algo.
> 
> A tí te parece normal que se estén rompiendo récords de deportes femeninos por personas que en los deportes masculinos no daban la talla.
> 
> ...



Yo espero que hagan unas travelolimpiadas. Con liga de furgol incluida. El deporte trans puede ser un espectaculo increible.


----------



## Ramgus27 (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo hizo arrasando en las 500 yardas libres (algo más de 400 metros) en una final en la que* gran parte del público emitió protestas por su participación* en categoría femenina.
> 
> *Segunda y tercera clasificada, subcampeonas olímpicas*
> 
> ...



Son los Valores de Occidente que dices Soros por lo que peleamos en Ucrania..


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo hizo arrasando en las 500 yardas libres (algo más de 400 metros) en una final en la que* gran parte del público emitió protestas por su participación* en categoría femenina.
> 
> *Segunda y tercera clasificada, subcampeonas olímpicas*
> 
> ...



Me nutre.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Mar 2022)

El 462 del ranking como hombre y el numero 1 como mujer, el deporte femenino es de risa.


----------



## MrDanger (19 Mar 2022)

Es una mujer a todos los efectos, no cuando les interese a las rivales o a quien sea.


----------



## trampantojo (19 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo hizo arrasando en las 500 yardas libres (algo más de 400 metros) en una final en la que* gran parte del público emitió protestas por su participación* en categoría femenina.
> 
> *Segunda y tercera clasificada, subcampeonas olímpicas*
> 
> ...



Los trans hacen que el "primere" llegue antes a la meta!!!...son los dioses del tiempo-----milagroso!!


----------



## manottas (19 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Lo hizo arrasando en las 500 yardas libres (algo más de 400 metros) en una final en la que* gran parte del público emitió protestas por su participación* en categoría femenina.
> 
> *Segunda y tercera clasificada, subcampeonas olímpicas*
> 
> ...



Lo bueno de todo esto es que ellas mismas han generado el monstruo. Los hombres lo mejor que podemos hacer es contemplar el espectaculo y ver como van a arreglar el "pifostio" que estan montando.

Al final van a tener que anular todos los records con caracter retroactivo y quitar ayudas, becas, etc.

Lo siguiente va a ser los vestuarios y baños en los colegios e institutos inclusivos. Hasta que algun zumbado la lie.

Ya hemos tenido algun caso de hombre que se siente mujer y lo encierran en la carcel de mujeres y acaba violando a la mitad de las reclusas....

Todo esto es una sinrazon


----------



## wopa (19 Mar 2022)

Todos con Lia. Todos somos trans!


----------



## NoTV (19 Mar 2022)

Un trans con rabo es un fraude, tiene la musculatura de un tío, pero como hay que subnormalizarlo todo, nos hacen perder el tiempo con obviedades surrealistas... VIVA DALÍ!!!


----------



## cuenta cuento (v2) (19 Mar 2022)

Hace poco perdió compitiendo contra otra transexual. Si no ha competido ahora le resta valor Es como el open de australia que acaba de ganar rafa nadal sin jokovic


----------



## Cuenta cuento (19 Mar 2022)

Las vaginas de los trans huelen a muerto. Básicamente es una herida abierta que tienen que mantener para que no se les cierre el orificio. Ojalá ninguna compañera tenga el sida y le baje la regla.


----------



## Top_Spinete (19 Mar 2022)

buen life-hack


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Mar 2022)

todos somos la musculatura superior de Lia


----------



## Top_Spinete (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que buscan con toda esta absurda trama de los " géneros " es la deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana.
> 
> La identidad de la mujer occidental no es la posibilidad de ser madre sino simplemente algo estético . por lo tanto sirve un travesti.
> 
> ...



interesante observación


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> interesante observación



buscan obsesionar a la población con el sexo como se hizo con el OPIO en China .

La dopamina generada por el deseo sexual es mucho más adictiva y destructiva que el opio. 






Las brujas usaban el palo de la escoba para drogarse por la vagina como ahora se hace con el satisfyer .


https://diariofemenino.com.ar/df/aquelarre-el-feminismo-es-cuestion-de-brujas/ España es el país del mundo donde se venden más succionadores de clítoris . https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2019/11/28/5ddfc1b5fdddff51818b469b.html Lo que están haciendo en España es deconstruir a la mujer como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## siroco (19 Mar 2022)

Espero que esta progremierda llegue a Africa y miles de africanos se sientan africanas y arrasen a todas las tías en los juegos olímpicos.

no hay nada más gratificante que progremierda explotando en las narices


----------



## Decipher (19 Mar 2022)

Al final van a conseguir de verdad que me aficione al deporte femenino.


----------



## DonManuel (19 Mar 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Las vaginas de los trans huelen a muerto. Básicamente es una herida abierta que tienen que mantener para que no se les cierre el orificio. Ojalá ninguna compañera tenga el sida y le baje la regla.



Este tiene rabo y huevos todavía, creo. No creo que vaya a renunciar a la maravillosa testosterona natural si quiere seguir crujiendo a mujeres XX.


----------



## skan (19 Mar 2022)

Difruten lo votado.

Un travelo nunca será una mujer, por mucha mierda que digan los mugrosos.


----------



## stuka (19 Mar 2022)

Nunca voy a esos eventos. Pero si tuviera conocimiento de este...me rompería las palmas de tanto aplaudir.


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Mar 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Bueno. Pero nadar es una mariconada. Me gustaría verla en deportes de lucha. Meterle una hostia a una y partirle la cabeza. Bueno, ya pasó.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maravilloso

La vida merece la pena ser vivida


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Mar 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Todos con Lia. Todos somos trans!



Así es

Son unos intolerantes hijos de puta

Transfóbicos de mierda, quieren marginar a los trans


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Mar 2022)

Me gustaría ver que pasaría si un trans se presentara a competir en ajedrez femenino


----------



## Lester_33 (19 Mar 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Al final se tendrá que imponer la cordura, las mujeres no son tan imbeciles, las hay, y muchas, pero no tantas. Tened en cuenta que las feminazis radicales estan subvencionadas y son una minoria, muy, muy ruidosa, pero una minoria.



Lo son, amigo, lo son.
De media son MUY imbéciles.
Hay excepciones, sí. Pero son eso, excepciones.


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Mar 2022)

Un crack que ha hackeado la matrix atroz y demoníaca.

Mis respetos al transformer.


----------



## drtanaka (19 Mar 2022)

La culpa de ellas por apoyar el feminismo y por no plantarse todas.

Lo que tienen que hacer todas las deportistas es negarse a competir con hombres.


----------



## butricio (19 Mar 2022)

Que sr hagan trans ellas y compitan contra hombres a ver

Estoy empleando razonamiento femenino,jijijiji


----------



## abe heinsenberg (19 Mar 2022)

Que protesten se lo a ganado con sudor y sus santos cojones


----------



## CaCO3 (19 Mar 2022)

¡Ánimo Lía! Entiendo que estés ya hasta la polla de que pongan en duda tu feminidad.


----------



## keler (19 Mar 2022)

Este es el camino, trolear en NWO. Hay que hacer guerra de guerrillas. Torpedearlo desde dentro, con sus múltiples contradicciones


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## ErListo (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Biluao (19 Mar 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988979



Joer, que polvazo tiene la hermana.






Vivimos tiempos extraños.


----------



## NXT (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## MrDanger (19 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> buscan obsesionar a la población con el sexo como se hizo con el OPIO en China .
> 
> La dopamina generada por el deseo sexual es mucho más adictiva y destructiva que el opio.
> 
> ...



Y tanto. Ham conseguido generalizar el consumo de porno, que lo vean desde niños.
Al final no lo pueden dejar, ven cada vez prácticas más aberrantes porque de otra forma no se excitan...

Mis abuelos no veían porno, se pasaban el día trabajando en el campo (luego en la ciudad) y no tenían tiempo para esas cosas. Aparte del freno que les suponía la religión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Mar 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Y tanto. Ham conseguido generalizar el consumo de porno, que lo vean desde niños.
> Al final no lo pueden dejar, ven cada vez prácticas más aberrantes porque de otra forma no se excitan...
> 
> Mis abuelos no veían porno, se pasaban el día trabajando en el campo (luego en la ciudad) y no tenían tiempo para esas cosas. Aparte del freno que les suponía la religión.



Efectivamente .

Mis abuelos que tuvieron diez hijos , dormían en camas separadas.

Mi abuelo que era un hombre serio y sabio, tenía más cosas que hacer que estar todo el día pensando en sexo.

estoy seguro que nunca se vieron desnudos pues el amor se hacía a oscuras en un contexto de deseo pudoroso .

Actualmente en el planeta hay 200 millones de mujeres que se han hecho la ablación y coincide con los países donde hay más natalidad.

Lo que se trata es del relato que la persona se cuente a sí misma , que en España es un lavado de cerebro claro.

Si la persona cree que la finalidad del sexo es la vinculación de la pareja e iniciar ciclos reproductivos , su mente se focalizará en eso.
Si por el contrario cree que es únicamente drogarse, no tiene límites.

Por eso yo le llamo la bomba gay, que es hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante un tiempo de forma estéril y promiscua


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Mar 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Bueno. Pero nadar es una mariconada. Me gustaría verla en deportes de lucha. Meterle una hostia a una y partirle la cabeza. Bueno, ya pasó.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que de repente entendió lo que es competir contra hombres, y que jamás de los jamases competir contra una mujer se acercará ni de lejos a competir contra un hombre.
Propongo que hagan torneos del tipo: el mejor de los hombres contra el mejor de las mujeres. Para echarnos unas risas y que quede clara la evidencia. Si quieren cobrar como un hombre, que compitan contra ellos y demuestren que lo valen.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (19 Mar 2022)

Yo te creo hermano.


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## laresial (21 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Ojalá se mueran todos. Y vosotros también



Deseo concedido.


----------

